# I feel stuck



## StuckInMyMarriage (Feb 9, 2013)

My husband and I have only been married for 7 months. We were together a year before we decided to get married, and everything was perfect until about 3 months ago. I started feeling miserable, and dreaded coming home after work each day. Lately I've been having dreams about an ex-boyfriend of mine, and it's been making me regret even marrying my husband. This morning I woke up to a text from this ex saying he can't stop thinking about me. I haven't spoken to my ex for 2 years... Is this just a coincidence that he texted me after I've been having these dreams??? My husband promised me the world when we were engaged, so we eloped instead of having a big wedding like we had initially planned. After we got married things changed. He doesn't pay attention to me, and we hardly ever talk. Anything I do, he finds something to criticize me for. I've never been one to believe in divorce, but lately I can't get the thought off my mind...... Someone please help!


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

You need to get into Individual Counseling and figure out WHAT is going on with you.

Why suddenly start dreading coming home after 4 months of marriage? Out of the clear blue? 

How "lately" is lately that you started having dreams about ex-bf? The same time as you started dreading coming home? Earlier? Later?

Why, EXACTLY, is your ex an "EX"? Why did you guys split up?

Do NOT answer ex's text. Delete it. Block his number if you have to UNTIL AFTER you have gotten your head on straight. Talking/texting him is NOT going to help you sort out this situation; IC will.

IC first, THEN your direction should be clear to you!

Good luck.


----------



## curlysue321 (Jul 30, 2012)

Quit talking to the ex until you figure out your marriage. I would suggest counseling. I don't believe in coincidences. We make our own destiny.


----------



## Quantmflux (Feb 6, 2013)

Is it a coincidence? Yes. Please don't delude yourself into believing that some governing force of the universe is aligning the stars to send you the "sign" that it is time to return to the ex.

1) sit your husband down and say "hey, wtf is up with you? You're a different person now that we're married". I'm going to bet that he says "me?!?!?!? What about you???" This is a much better dialogue to have at 7 mths than at 7 years and even if it *doesnt* work you will both be better for it

2) think long and hard about why "ex" is "ex". There is usually a reason people break up and marry someone else. Easy to forget if things don't seem perfect now, but best to remember


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Somehow I find it hard to believe that everything was 'perfect' until 3 months ago. Time and time again on here it's like trickle truth. Tammers like me start asking questions and then we find out there were clues that people chose to ignore and then act surprised when things didn't magically get better once they got married.


----------

